
Show HN: Breezy comes to iOS - craigkerstiens
http://blog.breezy.com/breezy-comes-to-ios
======
aw3c2
Add a link to your main site and a short abstract of what it is to that blog
RIGHT NOW!

------
Brajeshwar
Breezy clickable links Apple AppStore -
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/breezy/id438846342?mt=8> Blackberry App World
- <https://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/48812>

------
jmjerlecki
I would think about adding/changing your splash call to action on breezy.com
to: "Now you can easily print AND FAX any document - from any device." At
least add fax since thats an important value proposition. I can read in one
sentence what the app does.

------
jamgraham
Now you can easily print any document from any device to any printer.

<http://www.breezy.com/>

------
gsiener
I feel silly asking, but I can't find a like to the app. Where is it?

~~~
jaredhansen
The app's available in both the Apple App Store and BlackBerry's App World -
just search for "Breezy". (And yes, Android is under active development.)

Thanks for your interest!

~~~
gsiener
I tried searching and got a weird unrelated app. A direct link from the
website would be really helpful...

------
alitage
Finally. My printing problems solved!

------
firefox
just downloaded, very intuitive

